# Escape From The Northeast: Tennessee Here We Come!



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The New Hampshire homestead is SOLD, and the movers are here loading up our belongings today, including all of our prepper provisions. All three of the movers chuckled when they saw all of the "stuff" we have in our "prepper room". I thought to myself, "Laugh now, pay later".

We are leaving for eastern Tennessee later this week. Can't wait to hit the road! 

Anybody need a SNOWBLOWER? :excitement:

Never had grits. Never had collard greens. Never had chittlin's. Never had chicken and waffles. Never been to a Waffle House. Never been to a Chick-Fil-A. Never had real southern barbecue. Hell, I've never even been to a Golden Corral or a Sonic! 

I've lived a sheltered life. LMAO!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome to the neighborhood Flamethrower! Hope you love it here in eastern Tennessee! You aren't missing much as far as the collard greens go...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

But to add to that, it was a nice slightly chilly 58 degrees this morning, I enjoyed a cup of coffee on my deck as I looked out on the mountains. High in the upper 70's/low 80's today.:smile:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats! We love E TN and may retire down that way someday! You still may need that snowblower at times especially if you are
at a higher elevation. Grits are good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent PFT! We look forward to hearing your reviews of the forementioned new experiences and more!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good luck with the move.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome and like SDF880 said, you may still need the snow blower, even if it is just a couple of times a year.

Waffle House and Sonic stay on your list. Don't waste time at Golden Corral. Make your grits with real cream. Buy Glory brand collard greens until you learn how to make your own as good.

First chicken and waffles I had was in PA. Didn't know it was a southern thing until later. If you get down to Chattanooga I can tell you where to get the best I've ever had.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Best wishes on your move.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The New Hampshire homestead is SOLD, and the movers are here loading up our belongings today, including all of our prepper provisions. All three of the movers chuckled when they saw all of the "stuff" we have in our "prepper room". I thought to myself, "Laugh now, pay later".
> 
> We are leaving for eastern Tennessee later this week. Can't wait to hit the road!
> 
> ...


Grits - depends how they are cooked. They can be wall paper paste to yummy
Collards - grab the vinegar or hot sauce
Chittlins - definitely an acquired taste, one that I have never or have no desire to acquire
Chicken and waffles - over rated in my opinion but still good
Waffle House - Get the pork chops and eggs. Make your hashbrowns, covered and smothered
Southern BBQ - if I recall they put coleslaw on their bbq in TN, might have been SC. If they leave the coleslaw off you will have a piece of heaven in your mouth.

Have fun setting up your new home, you will enjoy the South. You do need to learn some of the lingo. I am sure someone on here can help with that. Words like yonder, the holler, honey child, oh and the ever popular bless your little heart.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chitlin's stank!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All my paternal Grandpa's folks escaped from Tenn back in the good old days. Hope yall like it. Bound to be better place to live now.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Cheese grits fried fish and cornbread takes me back to my childhood. Now I'm going to Cracker Barrel for lunch.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck on your move,keep us informed.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> Cheese grits fried fish and cornbread takes me back to my childhood. Now I'm going to Cracker Barrel for lunch.


Low country style - shrimp and grits. Mmmmm.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't say I like a lot of traditional southern food, but real deal BBQ and a glass bottle of Cheerwine is pretty darn good. 

I try to like sweet tea, but it's typically a tad too sweet for me.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've lived in the South all my life. No way in hell I'm eating chitlins!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> I've lived in the South all my life. No way in hell I'm eating chitlins!


Jokingly asked my Dad to make some once.

He asked whether I wanted creek washed or stump washed.

I asked what the difference was.

Creek washed is where they're run through the creek before frying. Stump washed is where they are beat against a stump and then fried.

I decided to pass on either.

Now my grandmother would put the turkey innards in her one of two Thanksgiving dressings and I accidentally got some once. Wasn't bad.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You'll have to teach your new southern neighbors how to drive in the snow. I want to move west.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I can't say I like a lot of traditional southern food, but real deal BBQ and a glass bottle of Cheerwine is pretty darn good.
> 
> I try to like sweet tea, but it's typically a tad too sweet for me.


Any less than 1 cup of sugar per gallon and it ain't sweet tea. Not saying that sweet tea is for everyone but real sweet tea should have a diabetic warning lable.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Hope things go well for you in East Tennessee, that's where I was born and raised and I split time between Tenn and Florida now. Lots of Northerners have moved to East Tn. in the last 10 / 12 years and most have assimilated well. Word to the wise though--Do Not Ever tell someone "well that's not how we used to do it in (add state here)". The response that you will get will not sound like your typical Southern Hospitality should. Collard greens cooked correctly with a pan of cornbread are great just don't make it sweetbread by adding sugar.
Chicken and waffles ? Chicken is for Sunday dinner ,Waffles are for breakfast.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I love it here, but being from Georgia, I love to kid natives of Tennessee that I like it here, "up north in Tennessee".


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn PF set you sights a little higher! I’ve lived in the South most of my life and I don’t eat at those places. And no body I know eats Chitlins. You’ve been watching too much Beverly Hillbillies. If you are looking for some good home cooking you have to stay away from the chains, the mom and pops are where you’re going to find real southern cooking. But if you are in the Smokies Paula Deen restaurant is worth the stop.

BBQ and collards are like finding a good steak you can get steak most any place but you have to shop around to find the good stuff.

If you are ever in SE Tennessee I will hook you up


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Grits - depends how they are cooked. They can be wall paper paste to yummy
> Collards - grab the vinegar or hot sauce
> Chittlins - definitely an acquired taste, one that I have never or have no desire to acquire
> Chicken and waffles - over rated in my opinion but still good
> ...


Thanks Auntie! LMAO!

I feel like "southern folks" much more closely resemble my ideals and beliefs and how I want to live my life.

Mrs. PFT is looking forward to this move as much as I am.

We are especially looking forward to getting involved with the local church, and meeting like-minded southern Christians.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Damn PF set you sights a little higher! I've lived in the South most of my life and I don't eat at those places. And no body I know eats Chitlins. You've been watching too much Beverly Hillbillies. If you are looking for some good home cooking you have to stay away from the chains, the mom and pops are where you're going to find real southern cooking. But if you are in the Smokies Paula Deen restaurant is worth the stop.
> 
> BBQ and collards are like finding a good steak you can get steak most any place but you have to shop around to find the good stuff.
> 
> If you are ever in SE Tennessee I will hook you up


Up here in the Northeast, we get plenty of TV commercials for Sonic, Golden Corral, Red Lobster, etc., but we don't have ANY of those places anywhere in our region.

I always LMAO whenever I hear Larry The Cable Guy jokes about Waffle House and Denny's.

We both love the mom and pop diners. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Up here in the Northeast, we get plenty of TV commercials for Sonic, Golden Corral, Red Lobster, etc., but we don't have ANY of those places anywhere in our region.
> 
> I always LMAO whenever I hear Larry The Cable Guy jokes about Waffle House and Denny's.
> 
> We both love the mom and pop diners. Can't wait to try them.


You can consider yourself lucky.golden corral has been fined for the food they prep like,the chocolate fountain is NEVER turned off,bad salad bar (rotting produce) I hear,sonic is not that great,we tried some once and the burgers were so greasy you could mix it with fries and pack your wheel bearings,dead lobster is not so bad but my wife did not like her broiled halibut and they gave her another one and gave us 50% off our tab.Denny's just sucks.they didn't really used to years ago but they do now.M&P's,they rock though.waffle house,we have never been in one.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

If you watch the chocolate fountain long enough you'll probably see a finger or two and assorted lost jewelry come up.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Grits - depends how they are cooked. They can be wall paper paste to yummy
> 
> Southern BBQ - if I recall they put coleslaw on their bbq in TN, might have been SC. If they leave the coleslaw off you will have a piece of heaven in your mouth.
> .


Yes we us coleslaw in TN, only on pork sandwiches, we consider the ones that don't uncouth.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Yes we us coleslaw in TN, only on pork sandwiches, we consider the ones that don't uncouth.


My hubby was from Texas, he considered it sacrilege to put it on the BBQ. *hanging my head* I guess I am and will remain uncouth. I do have to admit the BBQ rocks! I was trying to remember the name of a gravy that I was given at breakfast one morning, it had coffee in it. I love coffee! I spent some time in Mount Eagle, there was a great BBQ place there little cabins and a campground behind it. I miss the south for so many reasons not just the food, the trees, the people, the manners, the way of life!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good for you!!! My dream is to get out of the frigid Great White North!! My brother lives in Paducah, not too hot, not too cold for very long. Thinking that part of the country would be ideal. jmo. 4 more years till early retirement.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Auntie said:


> My hubby was from Texas, he considered it sacrilege to put it on the BBQ. *hanging my head* I guess I am and will remain uncouth. I do have to admit the BBQ rocks! I was trying to remember the name of a gravy that I was given at breakfast one morning, it had coffee in it. I love coffee! I spent some time in Mount Eagle, there was a great BBQ place there little cabins and a campground behind it. I miss the south for so many reasons not just the food, the trees, the people, the manners, the way of life!


Folks from Texas they like their beef. I wouldn't put coleslaw on beef either but pork is a different story. The gravy you are talking about is called red eyed gravy, made with coffee and country ham drippings. I know Mount Eagle area well.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Never had grits. Never had collard greens. Never had chittlin's. Never had chicken and waffles. Never been to a Waffle House. Never been to a Chick-Fil-A. Never had real southern barbecue. Hell, I've never even been to a Golden Corral or a Sonic!

Then you are in for a quasi-feasting, Southern Cooking can be pretty good.
1. Use sugar with grits, it is excellent that way.
2.You can buy pretty good greens in a can there.
3.Waffle House is a pancake house, about like any pancake house.
4.Chick-Fil-A is an excellent establishment, you might over-indulge there, others have.
5. Real Southern BBQ is fantabulous.
6.Golden Coral is a pretty good place to eat, you will see a lot of fat people there, over-indulgent souls they.
7. Sonic is a drive thru hambrger/hotdog place and pretty good.

*Some Sonic delicacies:*

View attachment 12823

I'll bet that you haven't seen chicken in a hot dog bun before. Have fun in the South.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sonic is good for drinks and ice cream, the rest is iffy. I think my local one is just exceptionally bad, too many bad experiences.

Waffle house and Denny's aren't bad, though I avoid both like the plague after dark. Way too many drunkards.

As far as mixing Cole slaw, I don't mind it but if I want the best of both world's there always BBQ slaw to be had.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Up here in the Northeast, we get plenty of TV commercials for Sonic, Golden Corral, Red Lobster, etc., but we don't have ANY of those places anywhere in our region.
> 
> I always LMAO whenever I hear Larry The Cable Guy jokes about Waffle House and Denny's.
> 
> We both love the mom and pop diners. Can't wait to try them.


What about a Texas Roadhouse? In Mississippi they call it Logan's. While you wait for your table, and after as well, you grab peanuts from a barrel and throw the shell on the floor. A friend of mine recently went back home for a visit to Michigan and they all went out to eat at a Texas Road House up there......I would have never imagined.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Nobody has mentioned SLAW DOGS. That's how we like our hot dogs most of the time. Hot dogs on a bun with cole slaw on top. Good stuff!

We went to a Texas Roadhouse in Ohio a few years ago. EXCELLENT ribs! Good food all-around. The atmosphere was very noisy, but no big deal.

I'm not much of a steak person. I like pig much better. I also heard that down south, people use everything from the pig but the OINK.


----------



## BayouMama527 (Sep 13, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The New Hampshire homestead is SOLD, and the movers are here loading up our belongings today, including all of our prepper provisions. All three of the movers chuckled when they saw all of the "stuff" we have in our "prepper room". I thought to myself, "Laugh now, pay later".
> 
> We are leaving for eastern Tennessee later this week. Can't wait to hit the road!
> 
> ...


Oh my good ness you have been deprived! You will love it there!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Grew up in New Jersey until I came to Maryville, Tennessee in 1964for college. Met my wife, an East Tennessee farm girl, in college and never looked back. I've been down here 51 years and finally got my green card! Welcome to East Tennessee.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

oldgrouch said:


> Grew up in New Jersey until I came to Maryville, Tennessee in 1964for college. Met my wife, an East Tennessee farm girl, in college and never looked back. I've been down here 51 years and finally got my green card! Welcome to East Tennessee.


You are right down the road from me, then. I used to work on Alcoa Hgwy near the airport as a matter of fact.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Auntie said:


> My hubby was from Texas, he considered it sacrilege to put it on the BBQ. *hanging my head* I guess I am and will remain uncouth. I do have to admit the BBQ rocks! I was trying to remember the name of a gravy that I was given at breakfast one morning, it had coffee in it. I love coffee! I spent some time in Mount Eagle, there was a great BBQ place there little cabins and a campground behind it. I miss the south for so many reasons not just the food, the trees, the people, the manners, the way of life!


That would be Red Eye Gravy my grandmother taught me how to make it when I was in my teens. Country Ham with Red Eye gravy and cat's head biscuits. I know just where you were in Mount Eagle and the BBQ is first rate and a pulled pork sammich just ain't right without coleslaw. In Florida I have to order the coleslaw as a side and add it myself.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> You are right down the road from me, then. I used to work on Alcoa Hgwy near the airport as a matter of fact.


Worked at Maryville HS for 44 years. Moved to Rocky Top above Del Rio three years ago. ISOLATED.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

just mike said:


> That would be Red Eye Gravy my grandmother taught me how to make it when I was in my teens. Country Ham with Red Eye gravy and cat's head biscuits. I know just where you were in Mount Eagle and the BBQ is first rate and a pulled pork sammich just ain't right without coleslaw. In Florida I have to order the coleslaw as a side and add it myself.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM Cat head biscuits!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

just mike said:


> That would be Red Eye Gravy my grandmother taught me how to make it when I was in my teens. Country Ham with Red Eye gravy and cat's head biscuits. I know just where you were in Mount Eagle and the BBQ is first rate and a pulled pork sammich just ain't right without coleslaw. In Florida I have to order the coleslaw as a side and add it myself.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM Cat head biscuits!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

oldgrouch said:


> Grew up in New Jersey until I came to Maryville, Tennessee in 1964for college. Met my wife, an East Tennessee farm girl, in college and never looked back. I've been down here 51 years and finally got my green card! Welcome to East Tennessee.


Didn't know we gave green cards to Yankees. I will have to talk to Congress about that .. .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been pretty much everywhere and Middle Tennessee is where I hang my hat. Our best breakfast is cathead biscuits, redeye gravy, eggs over medium with some country ham and a mess of taters. Our finest lunch is a thick slice bologna country store sammich' with all the fixin's and some chow chow on the side. The best we have to offer for dinner is a heap of chicken and dumplin's or fried chicken with turnip greens, mac n' cheese and some skillet cornbread with cracklins on the side followed by chess pie or home made nanner pudding. All of it gets washed down with sweet tea. Nuff' said.


----------

